# Stuck Lesco Salt Spreader



## Welder30 (Nov 29, 2005)

Can anyone give me an idea of what is probably needed to fix my Lesco Mini Salt spreader? I just bought it & the spreader disc will only move about a half inch back & forth. Probably the motor or Transmission in it??? & possibly where to get parts "CHEAP" if there is such a thing. Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

how about a little more info about the spreader... Im not totally up on lesco's line. Are you talkin about something you push and could use for grass seed and such, or is this thing truck mounted?


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

is their salt in the unit? if so, is the salt frozen around the auger shaft? did you wash it off after use?


----------



## genrock (Nov 7, 2005)

Someone may have used salt sand mix and gummed up the system just give it a good cleaning maybe that will do the trick.


----------



## Welder30 (Nov 29, 2005)

I guess my question was a little vague huh..... The spreader is a 12 volt Lesco Hitch mount for rear of vehicle salt spreader. There is no salt in it & it looks to be clean except for normal rust & paint flakeing on hopper supports & motor cover. The Lesco is identicle to the "Snow Ex Spreader" Ive looked on Lesco's website & found the break-down peace by peace......It has a 12 V. direct drive motor going into a small transmission with about a 5/8" shaft comeing up that the throw disc mounts to & above the disc is a mini auger bit going up into the hopper. Ive sprayed Penetrateing oil under the disc onto the shaft where it go's down into the trans. & locked vise-grips to the shaft & smacked on it a few smacks back & forth hopeing it would free it up but no luck! They are made by "Trynex" 350LB Cap. unit. I just dont want to smack to hard & bust the trainy in the thing if you know what I mean! Thanks guys!


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*Spreader*



Welder30 said:


> I guess my question was a little vague huh..... The spreader is a 12 volt Lesco Hitch mount for rear of vehicle salt spreader. There is no salt in it & it looks to be clean except for normal rust & paint flakeing on hopper supports & motor cover. The Lesco is identicle to the "Snow Ex Spreader" Ive looked on Lesco's website & found the break-down peace by peace......It has a 12 V. direct drive motor going into a small transmission with about a 5/8" shaft comeing up that the throw disc mounts to & above the disc is a mini auger bit going up into the hopper. Ive sprayed Penetrateing oil under the disc onto the shaft where it go's down into the trans. & locked vise-grips to the shaft & smacked on it a few smacks back & forth hopeing it would free it up but no luck! They are made by "Trynex" 350LB Cap. unit. I just dont want to smack to hard & bust the trainy in the thing if you know what I mean! Thanks guys!


Does it look like the tranny is made to disassemble or one piece if it can be taken apart take it apart and clean and diagnose or throw away and get new.:realmad: :realmad:


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*bad bearings*

I have a few snow-ex and what i have found is that everyone wants to sell ya the trans and motor set up for about 300 bucks. Well i said if they can make i can fix it well for 15 bucks and about a hour of work i replaced the bearings inside (the one nobody has ) it was a small pain but over all easy. The sealed bearing can be found at a bearing place if i go to the shop will get the numbers.....


----------



## Welder30 (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info Fernaldude, & Would you like to make a $100.00?? LOL I see where your my neighbor & all & if your up to it I'll mail this assembly to you (Motor & Trans) since you have repaired them in the past. It would be worth it to me!


----------

